# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Kenpo karate?

## sonar1234

Went to visite the school last night and was quit impressed.

First off the sensei is very cool guy he is 41 years old and has been practicing for 31 years.

There was a lot of self defense move and even an arm lock and arm bar so there is some ground work.

They also did some hands techniques and combinations and hit the pads many times with kicks.

They do practice katas but its not the center of there training.

They didnt do any sparring but has the sensei told me its free fights no point system in the class, but competition are point based ( i dont care i dont plan to compete.)

What bothers me is the sparring gear, its pertty much the same has Tae kwon do and has to be bought from the school itself.

All in all i think that it can be pertty fun to practice this art, and if everything goes well this summer i will join this school.

----------


## Mighty Joe

> Went to visite the school last night and was quit impressed.
> 
> First off the sensei is very cool guy he is 41 years old and has been practicing for 31 years.
> 
> There was a lot of self defense move and even an arm lock and arm bar so there is some ground work.
> 
> They also did some hands techniques and combinations and hit the pads many times with kicks.
> 
> They do practice katas but its not the center of there training.
> ...


Do it bro! Kenpo will make a great foundation for you in the future especially if you should decide to take your learning curve to the next level.

MJ

----------


## taiotosh7

What kind of kenpo do they teach? If you truly learn the science of kenpo you will learn knock out power just like Chuck Liddel

----------


## oldman

I took TKD and American Kempo and liked Kempo much better and IMO it was more practical for fighting as much more hand work than flying feet. Much faster hits also.


~Old

----------


## IDF-BULLDOZER

> They didnt do any sparring but has the sensei told me its free fights no point system in the class, but competition are point based ( i dont care i dont plan to compete.)



Your selling yourself short then.

----------


## sonar1234

Its Kempo karate mix with some high flying katas, weapons, nunchuks

Here is the website http://www.karatesunfuki.com/

It looks really cool to practice and the students there are also cool not like the crappy JAB kyokushin Kai school i visited before that one, the sensei was really rude and the student look like complete jerks.

I didnt even stay for the whole class i left in the middle.

----------


## sonar1234

> I took TKD and American Kempo and liked Kempo much better and IMO it was more practical for fighting as much more hand work than flying feet. Much faster hits also.
> 
> 
> ~Old


I did tae kwon do for 7 years, there are 2 schools near my house and i am not interested to get back in tkd at all, its incomplete and this art has not evolve.

How was the sparring full or semi contact? in kempo

----------


## Hunter

Good look I hope it goes well for you, to bad its not like what Hackleman did at "the pit" and took out all the Kata's then again he pretty much just turned it into kickboxing but good luck for sure keep us up to date

----------


## sonar1234

> Good look I hope it goes well for you, to bad its not like what Hackleman did at "the pit" and took out all the Kata's then again he pretty much just turned it into kickboxing but good luck for sure keep us up to date


It is to bad but still they are not the main focus and thats what i like, you dont have to learn 3 to pass a damn belt.

----------


## Bench Machine

He said Kenpo not Kempo they are a little different.

----------


## Panzerfaust

Don't forget to drill the inafamous "eye poke" technique.  :LOL:

----------


## Bench Machine

Or the great  :0piss:  TIGER CLAW CRANE DOUBLE FRONT SWEEPING KICK. :Aajack:

----------


## Hunter

> He said Kenpo not Kempo they are a little different.


John Hacklemen in an interview said they are the same thing different spellings.

----------


## sonar1234

I got sme great news the center is moving to a bigger place, i went back to the school last night and it was closed but there was this big annoucement in the window, center will have Kenpo karate, Jiu jitsu, tae chi, tae bo and kickboxing.

Move will be all done May 1.

----------


## Oki-Des

I love Kenpo. I am a black belt in Awase Kenpo Karate Do.

----------


## sonar1234

> I love Kenpo. I am a black belt in Awase Kenpo Karate Do.


Doing some research i am quit amazed at how complete this karate is compared to other styles.

----------


## Rye_guy

I agree, I quite liked Kenpo, I studied here on the island... started young in Shotokan and advanced... but Kenpo wasnt like any "traditional" matrial arts... Kenpo is totally direct, ends the scenario fast.

----------

